# Hi... New to the snow world...



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

When i first started (not very long ago) everyone told me to rent, and so i did.. twice.
Now, i have my own setup.
You'll get mixed opinions on this.. but just as suggested to me, i would tell you to rent also.
Try it a couple of times, if you like it then get your own gear..
Have fun


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a little afraid to rent. Since I am going to Germany and really don't want to get screwed out of a lot.


----------

